# is it properly bonded



## codeworks (Oct 1, 2012)

ok, so i think thios is wrong, argued with electrician, lets see what you say. new service for dwelling, bonding bushing on top of the nipple that enters the bottom of the  meter can, because there are concentric knockouts. so far, great. bonding jumper is tied to system neutral ( the little lug in the meter can) not to the grounding lug in the panel. i know that the system neutral is an intentionally grounded conductor. it is also tied to the system groundijng buss in the panel ( sparky's rationalization also) so,  will it work, if not why not, and is it non compliant because it does not meet the letter of the code, or am i being a pita to this guy? does this comply under 250-92 (B) (1)


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 1, 2012)

codeworks,

How does it not meet 250.92(B)(1)?  The bonding jumper is connected to the

system neutral bar.

.


----------



## codeworks (Oct 1, 2012)

when i was on tools, i always went to the grounding buss. i see that it makes it, just making sure.


----------



## ICE (Oct 1, 2012)

If I understand this correctly, the bonding jumper is in the same lug as the service entrance neutral.  Is the lug listed for two conductors?  If the answer is yes, must the two conductors be the same size?  Stranded and solid?


----------



## codeworks (Oct 1, 2012)

no ice, theres a little "mini lug" in the can that is built in with the neutral lug, specifically for this purpose. wire (bonding jumper) is stranded, #6.


----------



## David Henderson (Oct 1, 2012)

codeworks can you show a photo?


----------



## codeworks (Oct 1, 2012)

no, don't have the capability. (to show photo)


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 1, 2012)

I believe this complies with 250.142(A)(1), if I understand what you are describing the little lug at the neutral is normally provided for the grounding electrode conductor; 250.24(A)(1)

Francis


----------



## BSSTG (Oct 1, 2012)

Greetings,

Been through this before. If the meter can is listed as being grounded via the neutral lug you would be ok IMO. Some cans are listed in for this, some are not. It's been a few years since I ran into this however and don't remember details. If a grounding lug in the meter can is affixed to the side of the neutral lug, I would say ok without looking at the listing. The electric service co in my area requires that type of meter can so I don't have to worry with it. Additionally, we here locally require a gound wire in all conduits regardless of type of pipe which simplifies electrical inspections even more.

BS


----------



## Dennis (Oct 1, 2012)

I do not see an issue with the install.  If the lug is bonded to the neutral then it is compliant.


----------



## PaulAbernathy (Oct 3, 2012)

is it properly bonded

I agree with Dennis. The requirement is really to bond the nipple and provide a return path. It does not matter which end of the nipple it is done at....meter location or service enclosure as long as its verified connection to the grounded conductor as you described.  Now, some local POCO's frown on this location for that connection but the NEC allows it. Check with the local POCO to avoid delays in connection of utility.


----------



## codeworks (Oct 3, 2012)

poco doesn't even care. this jurisdiction wasn't looking for grounding bushings anywhere until i came on, a year ago


----------

